# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Getting "This file is locked for editing"

## aka.mo

When I try to open a file stored on our server, which I have previously been able to access, I get the error that it is locked by: My Name, and I can open Read-Only.  If I select that choice, 10 seconds later I get a message that says "(the file) is available.  Do you want to edit it now?  If I select Edit, the file closes.

I have closed out of Excel, do not have the file open, have restarted my Mac, but the same thing happens.

Any help on how to resolve this would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Whether it is a shared workbook?

----------


## aka.mo

It is a shared workbook (i.e., in our team's dropbox folder).  I checked and no one has it opened.

Thanks,
m

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Copy the file to your system and remove the sharing and save it and apply the sharing again.

Now publish this file in the server location.

It is an one of the error behavior which occurs many times while working with shared workbook because of improper usage  :Smilie:

----------

